# DOOM Eternal Soundtrack nicht (oder nur teilweise) von Mick Gordon gemixt



## Chickenator (21. April 2020)

Hallo,

Wie ich gestern mit Freuden feststellen durfte, wurde der OST von DOOM Eternal veröffentlicht.
Meine Freude verwandelte sich allerdings bald in Ernüchterung. Die Lieder an sich sind, wie bei DOOM 2016 schon, nur an die im Spiel vorkommende Musik angelehnt und eigene Songs daraus gebaut und das ist auch gut so. Ich habe mir eine Handvoll Lieder aus dem 4h-OST rausgegriffen und mir ist recht bald ein gravierender Unterschied in der Tonqualität aufgefallen. Das BFG-Division 2020 hat im Vergleich zu seiner 2016er Version sehr an Qualität abgenommen, nochmal, nicht der Zusammenschnitt, sondern die Qualität des Tones. Hingegen klingen Lieder wie "The Only Thing They Fear Is You" absolut meisterhaft und ist ein Genuss für die Ohren, trotz meiner nicht allzu überragenden Tontechnik.
Eine kurze Recherche meinerseits ergab, dass Mick Gordon am Mixing-Prozess des OST nur marginal beteiligt war. Er durfte ganze 11 Lieder nach seinem eigenen Gusto mixen, der Rest, also knapp 40 weitere Lieder wurden von Chad Mossholder,  einem Auditechniker bei id Software, bearbeitet. Und ich finde den Unterschied hört man leider deutlich raus.
Wenn ich das auch richtig verstehe, wird Mick Gordon wohl nicht mehr mit id Software zusammenarbeiten, wobei dafür noch ein konkretes Statement fehlt.

Eine zusammenfassende Quelle: 

https://www.pcgamer.com/doom-eterna...wasnt-mixed-by-its-composer-and-you-can-tell/

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Ich finde es extrem schade, dass so ein kreativer Kopf wie Mick Gordon scheinbar daran gehindert wurde seine Arbeit vernünftig zu Ende zu bringen. Ich kann verstehen, dass das Redesign von DOOM nicht jedem gefällt, aber man wird mir sicherlich zustimmen, dass das Spiel sehr von seiner Musik und der daraus resultierenden Atmosphäre getragen wurde. Gerade ein DOOM ohne seine Musik und seine Hingabe zu der Thematik wird einem neuen Titel wohl sehr fehlen.


----------



## Leinad-Reign (4. August 2020)

[Deleted]


----------

